# UAE Radio



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

It's really, truly bad.

I listen to Radio 2 when I'm in the car, (I listen to UK if I'm in the office) and.

Kenny and Daisy, well, what can i say, she ain't all that is she, now a Kenny and Geordiebird show might work, but heds end up marrying her....

Accalia, It's like listening to your maiden aunt.

Sparky Mark Prendergast, I like this guy, he's sharp.

Rakesh, he's not bad either.

Anyone want to comment, especially our resident Media Luvvy?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> It's really, truly bad.
> 
> I listen to Radio 2 when I'm in the car, (I listen to UK if I'm in the office) and.
> 
> ...


I've wrote about this before, Daisy is a like a nodding Churchill dog. "yup, yup, yup,yup, no way, omg" 

Kenny and sparky are quite good.

Accalia, sounds like she should be on classical radio, she sounds like she's never heard of a mobile phone, let alone use one. 

Rakesh, clearly bats for the other team (not that its a problem) 

In truth I think i'd be fantastic as a radio dj.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You know the "Text in to win" comps, they're all a set up, the presenter chooses who wins based on how many times you've text in before (Every text they get, GNR earns a dirham), and when did you last win.

One big con really.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> You know the "Text in to win" comps, they're all a set up, the presenter chooses who wins based on how many times you've text in before (Every text they get, GNR earns a dirham), and when did you last win.
> 
> One big con really.


Not true at all! There are systems in place and numbers are checked to make sure there are no repeat winners, because if someone wins something, they then can't win for another 30 days, or longer, depending on the value of the prize - standard in all T&C's of EVERY radio station. PS - the MORE you text in for one comp, the LESS likely people are to pick you.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Not true at all! There are systems in place and numbers are checked to make sure there are no repeat winners, because if someone wins something, they then can't win for another 30 days, or longer, depending on the value of the prize - standard in all T&C's of EVERY radio station. PS - the MORE you text in for one comp, the LESS likely people are to pick you.


We're agreeing with each other!

Sounds like you have inside info....

I was told that (the text thing) by Chris Fisher (Ex Dubai92, now in Oman).


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I know Chris! Well you can't have the same people winning over and over, there people, I kid you not, who sit there with 4 mobiles and text into every station for every comp and win hundreds of thousands in prizes - they virtually make a living from it.

This is standard practice for every radio station the world over. Nothing new and is fair.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I lament the passing of Chris on the breakfast show, he was/is a great guy.

Who was the guy that got sacked in the 00s, due to his comments? Can't recall his name now.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> I lament the passing of Chris on the breakfast show, he was/is a great guy.
> 
> Who was the guy that got sacked in the 00s, due to his comments? Can't recall his name now.


What did he say?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> What did he say?


If I recall, it was because he advertised slightly dodgy "theme" nights at the bar that is now "The Stables" but used to be a club.

Perhaps Chocs can elaborate?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I wonder who Choco is? I think she's a presenter. Could she be Daisy, or the sidekick?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> I wonder who Choco is? I think she's a presenter. Could she be Daisy, or the sidekick?


She's far too bright to be Daisy mate.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> She's far too bright to be Daisy mate.


Even though, i have a face for movies, modeling and stardom.

I'd be fantastic as a Radio DJ.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Even though, i have a face for movies, modeling and stardom.
> 
> I'd be fantastic as a Radio DJ.


You have the face for Radio, I will give you that.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> You have the face for Radio, I will give you that.


You are 50, old, on your last legs. I understand its jealously. One day, i too will be like you, fat, bald, on my last legs. Hopefully I won't be as bitter as you!!!  

Anyway, Daisy isn't as bad as...Emma B!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> You are 50, old, on your last legs. I understand its jealously. One day, i too will be like you, fat, bald, on my last legs. Hopefully I won't be as bitter as you!!!
> 
> Anyway, Daisy isn't as bad as...Emma B!


I'm not bald!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't recall anyone being fired over the Diamond Club, it was closed down after it openly advertised a gay night - this is common knowledge. It has had several reincarnations. It was a very ostentatious nightclub, but that soon shut down, then it became the Stables.

Revin John got sacked of Virgin radio after his 'voice of God' telephone call. What on earth was going through his brain with that one?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> I don't recall anyone being fired over the Diamond Club, it was closed down after it openly advertised a gay night - this is common knowledge. It has had several reincarnations. It was a very ostentatious nightclub, but that soon shut down, then it became the Stables.
> 
> Revin John got sacked of Virgin radio after his 'voice of God' telephone call. What on earth was going through his brain with that one?


There's nowt so queer as folk.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

So we all agree we don't like Daisy, Accupunture and Emma B. But like Sparky, Rakesh and Kenny

Sexist much!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

At least we're not racist though, we have a Brit (Well OK, he's a scouser but) a Septic and an Indian in the like list.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Chocoholic as a professional in the Radio industry, whats your view on Emma B? She drives me nuts, with her incoherent rambling about nonsense. I think she's welsh as well (Gross) - sexy voice though.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

She's always so happy on the radio, it drives me nuts!  

Sparky and Rakesh are alright.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> She's always so happy on the radio, it drives me nuts!
> 
> Sparky and Rakesh are alright.


But isn't that her job?

I wish i was as happy as that all the time.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Chocoholic as a professional in the Radio industry, whats your view on Emma B? She drives me nuts, with her incoherent rambling about nonsense. I think she's welsh as well (Gross) - sexy voice though.


You haven't much of a skill with dialects have you? I thought she is more Devon than Wales.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> There's nowt so queer as folk.


 I'm probably the only person who knows who you're talking about. He was allegedly fired for leading a pink parade up the SZR service road from the club. I was told he was wearing a pink tutu (is that the frilly bit that goes round your middle?) at the time. He'd already been suspended for being 'naughty' on air at least twice. Oh boy, he made the drive time show worth listening to!


----------

